# Peja-or is that impossible?



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

Unless I'm wrong Peja can opt out of his contract this summer. I'm really not sure of the suns financial situation, but Peja would fit prefectly into the suns offense and might be willing to take a pay cut to play on a contender with a style of basketball that emphasizes his skills. Is this impossible?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Peja already did opt out. He'll probably be signed and traded with a max contract to a team that can take him.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

He'd probably be really good here like all people who are good shooters and just want to launch at will. But, I can't say that I really want him.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

If Tim thomas can succeed in Phoenix any1 can! except Brian Grant


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Eh, Brian Grant did aight the last game XD .... Can't really laugh at his performance this year since he was injured for the most part of it, and hasn't had a lot of time to gel with the team like everyone else :/


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

It would be nice to have peja's light's out shooting but the suns are in no financial position to add any1, we are going to have a hard time holding on to what we have. I also dont think we should pay a high amount of money for a shooter. Joe Johnson would not have been worth the money he is being payed if he was in phoenix. Raja is doing everything we needed joe to do but with some extra defence. So all in all as Carbo said i dont think i really want him here either even if we had the money we have different needs than a shooter.


----------



## 3 Pointer (Jun 9, 2004)

Stop making fun of Brian Grant.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

We don't need another soft shooter. We have ENOUGH offense already. We need some big guys who can guard and play physical.


----------



## jasonC (Aug 25, 2005)

As a fan Id like to see Peja with the Suns.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

jasonC said:


> As a fan Id like to see Peja with the Suns.


No offense but I can gaurantee you that it's not going to happen. We can't afford him and we don't need him. 

In case some of you are interested, here is an interesting post I found:

(This is the stat where three-point makes count extra, so basically it's a ranking of points scored per FGA.)

Current leaders:

1. Shaquille O'Neal .600
2. *Steve Nash .579*
3. *Raja Bell .565*
4. Eddy Curry .557
5. Mike Miller .557
6. *Shawn Marion .556*
7a. **Leandro Barbosa .554*
7. Tony Parker .552
8. Kyle Korver .551
9. Gerald Wallace .550
10. Delonte West .548

*Barbosa does not have enough attempts to qualify.

-----------------------------


You know what is Peja's shooting % this season? 45%ish for 2pt and only 39% for 3pt. 

You know what's Bell's shooting %? 46% 2pt and 44% 3pt. 

Barbosa? 47% 2pt and 44% 3pt. 

Do we REALLY need Peja? Think again.

PS: Marion is lower only because of his low % in 3pt shooting. Now you wonder why Nash is one of the MVPs? Just look at this team's efficiency!!!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

yeah, we don't need Peja. He's overrated as a shooter anyhow IMO.


We'll probably concentrate on getting more size and hope Amare and KT come back healthy next yr. If KT doesn't come back this yr.

Man, next yr. think of how good we could be next yr? especially if Amare gets back. even if he's not the same. we'll be real good.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

3 players that I think would be great in our system.

1. Kareem Rush

2. Brian Cook

3. JJ redick


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

SunsFan57 said:


> 3 players that I think would be great in our system.
> 
> 1. Kareem Rush
> 
> ...


There a reason you named all shooters?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> 3 players that I think would be great in our system.
> 
> 1. Kareem Rush
> 
> ...



I don't know about Cook or Rush but I think we have enough shooting actually unless Redick is there. But we need some more front court help.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

JR Smith is a better option.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

what we need.

1.front court
2.front court
3.front court
4.front court
5.front court
6.front court
7.front court
8.front court
9.front court
10.front court
11.front court
12.front court
13.front court
14.front court
15.front court


----------

